# More trailer poly fun



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The offending tee and soaked OSB.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

All fixed........for now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

See thread: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/met-man-today-had-re-up-5546/


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You jackin my thread fool?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, are those the disposal jump suits, and where do you get them?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> You jackin my thread fool?



Why waste your time crimping that garbage. S bite it baby, S bite it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. Hang on and I'll send you my supplier. They are dirt cheap. prolly less than the cost of 1 SB fitting. Tyvek.

Keeps ya lookin fresh for the HOs



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hey, are those the disposal jump suits, and where do you get them?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like someone did not know which side of the hub the primer should be applied:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice illeagle s trap in that bottom right picture.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nice illeagle s trap in that bottom right picture.


Is it? Or is it the angle the picture was taken? I was trying to figure that out. I "think" it's wrong.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

where do they find the monkies that pipe these things???


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

You don't look happy in those pics.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*did you shoot it?*

i live in indiana. whatever that animal is if we found it under a house with us we'd shot it. not sayin nuthin now, just askin, just askin. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The bathroom reeked of sewer gas. HO said she didn't care. You da boss ma'm :whistling2:



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nice illeagle s trap in that bottom right picture.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I get my Tyvek disposables from Statewide Supply. Also booties and mats and so on.


----------

